# Best YouTube video download software in browser?



## ithehappy (Apr 21, 2012)

I've recently switched browser, from FF to Chrome, and i miss the on screen option of downloading a YouTube video while using Internet Download Manager. I never used the Advanced Integration in IDM, which wasn't needed in FF to download a video but in Chrome it's different story, without advanced integration you won't be able to download a video.
So i need to know the best and stable software out there which will do the purpose in Chrome.
If my requirement is not clear then i am attaching a screenshot to say what i am actually trying to say here. 
(Red circle in screenshot).
*i44.tinypic.com/15d9p53.jpg

TIA.


----------



## dan4u (Apr 21, 2012)

I too had this problem, it just didn't work with chrome. Then I downloaded a newer version (ver 6) that had chrome support, I can now download youtube videos using IDM in chrome. 
the link appears on the lower left of the browser.


----------



## devx (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes you haven't specified your problem exactly the way you want.

But what's the problem with " Advanced Browser Integration " in CHROME ?? It's necessary for every other browser including chrome to display the download button automatically., and i never missed it.

Another options are: _Freemake Video Downloader_
It doesn't show any button on screen but displays icon in toolbar and to download just copy/paste the link in software and it'll prompt you to download the video in original format or other you choose.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 21, 2012)

Install This And See if It Works:
Download Download Assistant 5.0.2 Free - A Google Chrome add-on that allows you to download links on a web page using popular download managers - Softpedia
+
Update You Chrome And IDM.


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/YWkpt.jpg

*i.imgur.com/zOEkg.jpg

Dunno if IDM supports Opera or not. But Opera's built-in Download manager is fine. Will continue downloads from where they were if you close the browser or restart PC. Unlike Firefox and Chrome.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 21, 2012)

Try Freemake Video downloader.its easy to use..
*img824.imageshack.us/img824/9639/fmvd.jpg
the blue one is video downloader...


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 21, 2012)

I donot prefer using plugins for Youtube video downloading. My preferred method is to use keepvid.com/ and copy paste the URL to my download manager to download


----------



## techiemaharaj (Apr 21, 2012)

DownloadHelper is best for Firefox..can detect and download any videos. IDM is also good and it supports all browsers....Hve been using both of them...


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 21, 2012)

dan4u said:


> I too had this problem, it just didn't work with chrome. Then I downloaded a newer version (ver 6) that had chrome support, I can now download youtube videos using IDM in chrome.
> the link appears on the lower left of the browser.


Well i can download if i enable ABI*. But i don't like to keep it on, makes problem when you are downloading other stuffs.


devx said:


> Yes you haven't specified your problem exactly the way you want.
> 
> But what's the problem with " Advanced Browser Integration " in CHROME ?? It's necessary for every other browser including chrome to display the download button automatically., and i never missed it.
> 
> ...


Well the problem with ABI* is you will have problem in downloading other stuffs, you know what i mean by other stuffs/formats. So turning on ABI in IDM will create problems. Built in download manager of browser works fine.


Sujeet said:


> Install This And See if It Works:
> Download Download Assistant 5.0.2 Free - A Google Chrome add-on that allows you to download links on a web page using popular download managers - Softpedia
> +
> Update You Chrome And IDM.


Will try that software now.
My Chrome and IDM is updated.

@ico- Yep, Opera has it, but it ain't my choice of browser 

*Update:*
Well that app ico mentioned works in Opera works in Chrome too. Just an extension called 'Youtube downloader'.
Nice.

*i41.tinypic.com/acszmq.jpg
*i43.tinypic.com/2i8dq38.jpg


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 21, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> I donot prefer using plugins for Youtube video downloading. My preferred method is to use keepvid.com/ and copy paste the URL to my download manager to download


same here with  keepvid its possible to download files as mp4,flv,3gp and mp3 and u should hav java.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 21, 2012)

+1 to keepvid.com
Cross platform (), portable () and hassle free way to download videos from youtube in any quality. It's audio counterpart, snipmp3.com can be used to download the the audio from any YT vid.

Anyway, since I am using Opera these days, I will try the extension which ico mentioned. That looks good too.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 21, 2012)

Vyom said:


> +1 to keepvid.com
> Cross platform (),* portable* () and hassle free way to download videos from youtube in any quality. It's audio counterpart, snipmp3.com can be used to download the the audio from any YT vid.
> 
> Anyway, since I am using Opera these days, I will try the extension which ico mentioned. That looks good too.


Rethink.
It requires Java Plugin and without it keepvid ,savevid and likes are usless+It aint portable since it doesnt work on smart-phones properly.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 21, 2012)

^^ You got me there! :/


----------



## frankeric (May 17, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> I've recently switched browser, from FF to Chrome, and i miss the on screen option of downloading a YouTube video while using Internet Download Manager. I never used the Advanced Integration in IDM, which wasn't needed in FF to download a video but in Chrome it's different story, without advanced integration you won't be able to download a video.
> So i need to know the best and stable software out there which will do the purpose in Chrome.
> If my requirement is not clear then i am attaching a screenshot to say what i am actually trying to say here.
> (Red circle in screenshot).
> ...




Hi there buddy go in chrome webstore and search for video downloader there you will find you tube video downloader install it and you are redy to go


----------



## topgear (May 18, 2012)

@ OP - use either of these :

Ultimate YouTube Downloader for Chrome  Google Chrome Extensions
YouTube VideoGrab  Google Chrome Extensions


----------



## saswat23 (May 18, 2012)

But nothing would download as fast as IDM.


----------



## Sujeet (May 18, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> But nothing would download as fast as IDM.



That needs no telling.


----------



## digit.sh (May 18, 2012)

Use Linux and use Minitube. IMO, minitube is the best youtube downloader ever. Its free for linux but its a paid app for windows.


----------



## ithehappy (May 19, 2012)

topgear said:


> @ OP - use either of these :
> 
> Ultimate YouTube Downloader for Chrome  Google Chrome Extensions
> YouTube VideoGrab  Google Chrome Extensions


I'll try that. Thanks TG.
OK, the first one is great and works, but how could i work the second one, i mean the *YouTube Video Grab* one? It just shows an icon at the top right corner of the browser but nothing else!


digit.sh said:


> Use Linux and use Minitube. IMO, minitube is the best youtube downloader ever. Its free for linux but its a paid app for windows.


Use Linux for YouTube only 
Anyway, I'll try the paid one.


----------



## alishakapoor491 (Jun 13, 2012)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Try Freemake Video downloader.its easy to use..
> *img824.imageshack.us/img824/9639/fmvd.jpg
> the blue one is video downloader...



Great share thanks for sharing it........


----------



## DonaldMartin (Jun 14, 2012)

I absolutely support in-browser downloaders. I had so much trouble with free software that left spyware, or malware in my browsers. The most annoying was some Babylon search engine that couldn't be uninstalled with anything. So be careful! Use plugins whenever it's possible.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 7, 2012)

Seriously wtf is wrong with Chrome? I can't install any YouTube downloader from it's chromium web store. What nonsense? The one TG mentioned used to work great and now I can't even find it! This is what it says if I try to apply it from TG's link,
*img88.imageshack.us/img88/6523/94201635.jpg

This is what comes up when I search for it in chrome extension,
*img62.imageshack.us/img62/8381/19918139.jpg

Pathetic!! Help needed.

TIA.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't know what's the big deal in enabling "advanced browser integration". It always comes enabled by default.
See:



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/luHlO.png



I never faced ANY issue in downloading videos from any site in chrome. If you don't want to use IDM, use "YouTube Downloader: MP3 / HD Video Download". Its working fine. But these type of extensions work only with Youtube, what if I have to download an embedded flash video from any other site? IDM wins there.

PS: You may not able to be find the above extension as the "visit website" link for the extension "does not exists".  Still, try.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 7, 2012)

IDM was my favourite, still is. But enabling browser integration creates problem in Chrome. When I wanna download, say a RAR file it goes straight into IDM and couldn't be downloaded as only browser download manager supports it. Hope you got what I am trying to say here.
And what do you mean by "visit website link for extension doesn't exist"? Those extensions, be it 'YouTube Video downloader' or some other like TG mentioned, are NOT THERE PRESENT under chromium store.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 7, 2012)

> When I wanna download, say a RAR file it goes straight into IDM and couldn't be downloaded as only browser download manager supports it.



This happens only when the site doesn't supports download managers and automatically expires the session when finds that a DM is trying to download the file. And very frankly, its very rare. But there's a trick to it. Press and hold "Alt" and then click on download link, the download will not be transferred to the IDM, rather browser will start downloading it. It applies to all browsers.



> And what do you mean by "visit website link for extension doesn't exist"?



Go to extensions list in chrome, there you'll find "Visit website" below each extension. The "website" of the extension which I showed you, was unreachable, thus "not existing".


----------



## topgear (Aug 8, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Seriously wtf is wrong with Chrome? I can't install any YouTube downloader from it's chromium web store. What nonsense? The one TG mentioned used to work great and now I can't even find it! This is what it says if I try to apply it from TG's link,
> *img88.imageshack.us/img88/6523/94201635.jpg
> 
> This is what comes up when I search for it in chrome extension,
> ...



This must be some kind of feature change of the new version of the chrome browser and it's simply not allowing chrome to install extension from 3rd party websites - extensions can only be installed from here :
*chrome.google.com/webstore
but not from here 
Google Chrome Extensions
or any other 3rd party website - check the security settings of the browser.


----------



## tkin (Aug 8, 2012)

*To install 3rd party extensions in chrome,* download extension to computer, then open chrome's extension page and drag the extension from computer to there, it will install, that's it.

You guys should have read the link shown by that dialogue.


----------



## topgear (Aug 8, 2012)

^^ I use Opera mainly ( no extension install issue ) but thought this only works for FF but good to see this works in Chrome as well - thanks


----------



## tkin (Aug 8, 2012)

^^ I also use opera exclusively, but use chrome for apk downloader extension, hence I used the work around as it was never posted in the play store(violation of TOS).


----------



## Desmond (Aug 8, 2012)

I use Video DownloadHelper extension for Firefox. Produces download links for tons of sites.


----------



## tkin (Aug 8, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I use Video DownloadHelper extension for Firefox. Produces download links for tons of sites.


I used it too, a few days back it failed completely for youtube(from 2nd august I think), dunno if fixed yet.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 8, 2012)

i recently started using *chrome youtube dowloader* for google chrome, and *flash video downloader* for firefox (both of them are browser extensions), and so far really liking them. another versatile option is using *xilisoft youtube downloader *(you can also open websites in that software, and it also supports drag-n-drop feature from video thumbnails onto the software window), but it goes awry many-a-times if you select too many videos at a time


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 8, 2012)

uninstall and install it again simple  IT happened with me too but solved now


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 8, 2012)

tkin said:


> *To install 3rd party extensions in chrome,* download extension to computer, then open chrome's extension page and drag the extension from computer to there, it will install, that's it.
> 
> You guys should have read the link shown by that dialogue.


Good God! It's that easy. Should have figured it out 
Anyway, thanks to you a lot.


topgear said:


> ^^ I use Opera mainly ( no extension install issue ) but thought this only works for FF but good to see this works in Chrome as well - thanks





tkin said:


> ^^ I also use opera exclusively, but use chrome for apk downloader extension, hence I used the work around as it was never posted in the play store(violation of TOS).


Have given Opera a lots of tries, that thing is just not for me.


ujjwal007 said:


> uninstall and install it again simple  IT happened with me too but solved now


Nah, tried it already.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 8, 2012)

^Tried my suggestion?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 8, 2012)

tkin said:


> I used it too, a few days back it failed completely for youtube(from 2nd august I think), dunno if fixed yet.



I always use it, I've not faced any problems so far.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 8, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Tried my suggestion?


I will, tonight.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 8, 2012)

for me its video download helper


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 8, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> for me its video download helper



but the 3gps are about 144p.atleast it should be 240p


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 8, 2012)

^u get lot of options for resolution not just 240p


----------



## kopox (Aug 11, 2012)

anyone know how to download video from this link? it works with any other video, but this video from olympic channel can't be download with usual way
these are the links sample:

Judo - Men - 60kg & 48kg Prel. - London 2012 Olympic Games - YouTube
Judo - Men +100kg & Women +78kg - London 2012 Olympic Games - YouTube
Judo - Men - 60kg & - Women - 48kg - London 2012 Olympic Games - YouTube
Judo - Men - 66kg & - Women - 52kg - London 2012 Olympic Games - YouTube

is there any way to download it?


----------



## Vyom (Aug 11, 2012)

^^ Not able to download them using Opera's extension and neither from keepvid.com.

Youtube just found a new way to combat downloading folks.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 11, 2012)

Vyom said:


> ^^ Not able to download them using Opera's extension and neither from keepvid.com.
> 
> Youtube just found a new way to combat downloading folks.



i m still downloading with idm on google chrome vyom why dont you try them on google chrome?


----------



## Vyom (Aug 11, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> i m still downloading with idm on google chrome vyom why dont you try them on google chrome?



I meant the vids posted by kopox. I can download other vids.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 11, 2012)

Vyom said:


> I meant the vids posted by kopox. I can download other vids.



hey yeah i tried them too now i was also not able to download those


----------



## tkin (Aug 11, 2012)

kopox said:


> anyone know how to download video from this link? it works with any other video, but this video from olympic channel can't be download with usual way
> these are the links sample:
> 
> Judo - Men - 60kg & 48kg Prel. - London 2012 Olympic Games - YouTube
> ...


Youtube is doing something amazing to stop downloads, what are they doing? They are breaking up videos into small fragments, and each fragment is served at real time, the id changes constantly, so a downloader application won't be able to download them as the next fragment will not exist when the downloader gets there.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 12, 2012)

^^ Piracy prevention. 
But in FF Flash Video downloader works perfectly only after I watch the whole video in the browser.


----------



## tkin (Aug 12, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ Piracy prevention.
> But in FF Flash Video downloader works perfectly only after I watch the whole video in the browser.


Because of cache, but does that video work as well?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 13, 2012)

_These_ videos were since long time. I used to come across them occasionally and found out that they can't be downloaded _easily_. Its just that youtube doesn't implements it on all its videos.


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 13, 2012)

U can use jdownloader u just have to copy the link it will grab all flv mp4 mp3 hd non hd .


----------



## havoknation (Aug 13, 2012)

I am using Internet Download Manager (IDM). It automatically give you an option to download any video at any quality available on that video. Could use it as a queue download. Best IMO


----------



## mitraark (Aug 13, 2012)

Internet Download Manager [ with Firefox preferably ] gives you the option to download the video at any quality , with resume function , really working flawlessly.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 13, 2012)

mitraark said:


> Internet Download Manager [ with Firefox preferably ] gives you the option to download the video at any quality , with resume function , really working flawlessly.



it works with google chrome too and yeah work flawlessly but on some vids it dont give you option to download try out those vids which are posted above...


----------



## topgear (Aug 14, 2012)

^^ yep, those videos ( mentioned on post no. 42 ) are really not possible to download so far - have tried with IDM+IE8 and Opera+ExtendTube extension and even Keepvid ... but I'll keep on will trying  more.


----------



## tkin (Aug 14, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ yep, those videos ( mentioned on post no. 42 ) are really not possible to download so far - have tried with IDM+IE8 and Opera+ExtendTube extension and even Keepvid ... but I'll keep on will trying  more.


Also see that the videos support multiple audio tracks, first for youtube.

Look here: *forum.videohelp.com/threads/348180-Download-Youtube-video-with-multiple-audio-tracks 
The olympic vids with single audio track will download, but multiples will not.

And a workaround using screengrab(camtasia): *forum.downloadhelper.net/content/video-downloadhelper-49b1-out


----------



## topgear (Aug 14, 2012)

^^ thanks for the links .


----------



## zanoos800 (Jun 9, 2014)

topgear said:


> ^^ thanks for the links .



I think IDM is the fastest. but since my IDM went off I use Youtube Downloader - Every Tool You Need
simply by pasting the url and choosing the quality and format


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 10, 2014)

^  you bumped a 2 year old thread


----------



## Steffan Walker (Apr 13, 2019)

TubeMate is an application that can help download facebook, youtube and most other social platforms
There are also browser plug ins available in the web store that can do the job for you.


----------

